# degree in interior design



## Rkeytek (Nov 3, 2008)

What kind of job are you looking for; to work for your self? a big company?
We a have a very successful interior designer with very little education experience, but he has his own business. I would suggest getting your degree find a part time job in the field while getting ur degree so you have a better idea of the industry and what they require. Any additional certifications help as well as experience with design programs and being able to draw.

Good Luck!


----------



## lfalzarano (Nov 5, 2008)

I wanted to add to what I posted before to see if anyone had any further ideas. I am applying to Suffolk, Boston Architectural College, and New England College of Art. Does anyone know anything about these specific schools? Boston Architectural College has a class structure where you work full time for an interior design firm and take classes at night. It seems like I would get the most practical experience there, but the other two schools are more well known. Any ideas?


----------



## lwojo (Dec 12, 2008)

*degree in interior design - addtl*

The questions/answers are interesting to me, too, because I'd also like to change careers and find something in interior design. I'm not in a position to pursue a degree and am wondering if getting a certificate is worthwhile. I'd like to work as an assistant in a design or staging firm, residential or commercial. Is it realistic to think I could find a job (again, not looking for a top spot) with a certificate? And if yes, can anyone suggest certificate programs that are respected in the industry? Thanks!


----------

